# Hatchling confusion.



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

This hatchling came from my mack snow tremper x Blizzard (unknown hets as she was bought from a shop). 

I was told the parents of the mack were tremper x mack tremper but now I think there might be blizzard in him.

I am also 100% sure these are the parents to the below hatchling.

The hatchling has solid black eyes and a very white belly.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Is it possible the blizzard is mack patternless? Looks like could be SS patternless maybe


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*overhead shot needed!*

_*Need an overhead shot, please! does he/she have a very white dorsal???*_


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Mother is a midnight blizzard with a snake eye from what I can tell. I wasnt told what her genetic history was when I bought her. She was just marked as 'various morphs'.














(sorry its not the best picture, she kept lunging at the camera :lol2


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Baby looks supersnow so I am going to guess that mum is mack snow blizzard and dad is mack snow tremper albino = supersnow het blizzard, het tremper albino.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Baby looks supersnow so I am going to guess that mum is mack snow blizzard and dad is mack snow tremper albino = supersnow het blizzard, het tremper albino.


If it is a super snow how long would it take for the colours to change?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Its not really a white stripe as such. It dissapears when her colour changes to a darker grey.. hmm.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

if she is a supersnow the colour will start to break up and start to make the spots in a couple of weeks


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I cant seem to find any pictures showing how they change. Does anybody have any?

here she is today :flrt:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm thinking dark Blizzard expressing false eclipse probably Snow too :2thumb:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I'm thinking dark Blizzard expressing false eclipse probably Snow too :2thumb:


I have noticed with all my other false eclipse that you can see the pupil in there eye if you look very closely. This one you cannot


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Very pretty what ever it turns out to be


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Echo Sam, its looking like a blizzard now with false eclipse eyes. Very pretty!!


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

I think super snow blizzard :whistling2:


----------



## sarahowen1 (May 28, 2011)

I think its horrible and you should just sent it to me  Hopefully you get more like this one from other eggs


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

Close up :2thumb:


----------

